# First show! I'm excited!



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok after alot of years of riding I am finally going to a show and I am very excited. I am doing a crossrail class( normally would be higher but am taking my horse who is new to jumping) a equiatation walk, trot, canter and a beginnrer crossrail hunter. If you have any advice for these classes or shows in general that would be great thanks! :wink: Oh, and I forgot I am also taking a pleasure hunter walk, trot, canter class.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

HAVE FUN!!

When you're having fun and not worrying you tend to be able to preform better - at least with me!

If you get nervous, sing a little song (like Twinkle Twinkle Little Star or something like that), it will relax your abs and make you breathe - it's also great for keeping tempo!

Smile!! Smile at the judges and spectators, show them that you're _enjoying_ riding your horse!

Be courteous; congratulate the class winner (if you don't win, that is!) and be a good sport; honestly I think judges like this.

Look up over the fences! Don't look down!

Braid your horse and shine your tack and boots - proper turnout counts!

Hope this helped! Best of luck!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, just have fun, & don't think too hard!


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks guys I am so excited I can't wait! I hope I don't toatally mess up Doc's braids it will be my first time doing it. But I am not to worried. Today my new show bridle came and it fits perfactly! I can't wait for the show to come.Thanks for the advice


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's awesome; hey don't worry, it doesn't have to look perfect. Braiding isn't easy lol.


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> That's awesome; hey don't worry, it doesn't have to look perfect. Braiding isn't easy lol.


Yeah, luckily this show is a based on beginners with little or no show experience so if I mess up they won't care. I acually am not sure if they even make you braid since it is so informal and supposed to be an easy show. I guess they will tell us.  Thanks for all your help! :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You'll do fine, keep us updated on how it goes!


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> You'll do fine, keep us updated on how it goes!


I will! Our training is going good so hopefully he will do good at the show.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesomeeeee!!


----------

